# James Webster



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2006)

James Webster was a Scottish Covenanter minister who lived from c. 1659 to 1720. He suffered during the persecution and was for a time imprisoned upon the Bass Rock for his Covenanter convictions. 

He was the author of some rather interesting works, including:

_A Discourse Demonstrating that the Government of the Church which is of Divine Right is Fixed and not Ambulatory_

_Sacramental Sermons and Discourses at the Lord's Table_

_The Covenants of Redemption and Grace Displayed_

_The Two Great Promises of the Covenant of Grace_

_An Essay on Toleration_ (against Episcopalians)

_Lawful Prejudices against the Union_ (against the 1707 Union of Scotland and England)


----------

